
Show HN: Module loader for chrome console - chadscira
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/r42-module-loader/ojjecmicelipcjlfeehmpmcmljaolbie
======
chadscira
Also not officially supported yet, but it does allow you to also load modules
temporarily via the console:

    
    
        R42.load({ // or loadAlways
                jquery: '$',
                underscore: '_',
                bluebird: 'Promise'
            }, 
            function () {
                // $, _, and Promise are now globals
                console.log('loaded');
            }
        );
    

This was initially intended to add modules to pages that you don't control so
that you can run external code on them.

------
artellectual
This is pretty cool. Wonder what kind of hacks you had to do to get this
working.

~~~
chadscira
Dirty stuff, this still wont allow you to load modules that use unsafe-eval,
on pages with strict CORS policies.

Biggest road-block was a communication channel between the `content_script`,
and the actual scope of the page (this was initially made to not have a GUI,
and just have a console API.)

Maybe someone can shed some light on alternative way of doing this. At the
moment I append an element to the page, grab a reference in the
`content_script` and listen for a change event on it. Then in the actual scope
of the page i trigger change events, and update the elements value with the
message. FAR FROM IDEAL.

